# Ariana Grande - wird angespritzt / Victorious (5x Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (30 Mai 2015)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Ariana Grande*



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## master10 (30 Mai 2015)

Ist schon eine Süße


----------



## Suicide King (30 Mai 2015)

Ich verkneife mir jetzt mal Sprüchen wegen spritzen und sage ganz brav DANKE


----------



## Gusti1243 (1 Jan. 2016)

:thx::thx:heißer hüftschwung


----------



## LolitaLover89 (31 Okt. 2019)

Diese doppeldeutige Szene ist einfach genial, ich liebe +18 Andeutungen in Kinderfilmen und -serien. Ariana Grande ist einfach so süß und kindlich, die Perfekte Lolita auch jetzt noch, nicht nur in diese Serie, sie weiß mit ihren weiblichen Reizen zu spielen...


----------



## achim0081500 (31 Okt. 2019)

hehe, wer will das nicht?


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2019)

der Titel ist doppeldeutig


----------



## Pawo (9 Nov. 2019)

Sexy Ariana


----------



## CinimoD90 (10 Nov. 2019)

, top! :thx:


----------



## idknameman (2 Juli 2020)

a lil cute hot sexy babe !


----------

